# protective case for SkiFi receiver unit?



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Has anyone run across a plastic case to put the Delphi receiver in for transport (like the old in-dash car radios with removable head units - Pioneer had a padded plastic case to stick the removable display part in)? Mine will be used at work and in my work bag otherwise, and I'd like to protect the display a bit.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Check this out.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/skyficases.html


----------

